# cfast prices are not coming down



## RGF (Jan 8, 2018)

I am rather surprised that the price of CFast cards have not been reduced. Canon introduced that 1dx M2 well over a year ago. The price of nearly all other electronics would have been reduced by now.

Any know why other than Sandisk does not have any competition so they don't have pressure to reduce the price. I would if Canon will put pressure on Sandisk to drop their prices in exchange for using the cFast format in other cameras.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 8, 2018)

RGF said:


> I am rather surprised that the price of CFast cards have not been reduced. Canon introduced that 1dx M2 well over a year ago. The price of nearly all other electronics would have been reduced by now.
> 
> Any know why other than Sandisk does not have any competition so they don't have pressure to reduce the price. I would if Canon will put pressure on Sandisk to drop their prices in exchange for using the cFast format in other cameras.



You write as though the 1Dx2 is a major driver for CFast sales. As I understand it CFast have been used for nearly 10 years in the gaming and video industries so I would think the 1Dx2 is only a small part in driving prices.


----------



## LDS (Jan 8, 2018)

RGF said:


> I am rather surprised that the price of CFast cards have not been reduced. Canon introduced that 1dx M2 well over a year ago.



Memory prices, including NAND used in CF cards, are actually high and increased in the past months, because of demand. They may decrease in the next months.



RGF said:


> The price of nearly all other electronics would have been reduced by now.



Actually, no. For example cryptocurrencies mania kept demand for GPUs very high, and prices as well.


----------



## BillB (Jan 8, 2018)

RGF said:


> I am rather surprised that the price of CFast cards have not been reduced. Canon introduced that 1dx M2 well over a year ago. The price of nearly all other electronics would have been reduced by now.
> 
> Any know why other than Sandisk does not have any competition so they don't have pressure to reduce the price. I would if Canon will put pressure on Sandisk to drop their prices in exchange for using the cFast format in other cameras.



Somehow, I doubt that the demand for CFast cards generated by the introduction of the 1DXII could ever be big enough to drive down prices. Obviously the demand for CFast cards hasn't been big enough to convince anybody else to start making them.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 8, 2018)

BillB said:


> Obviously the demand for CFast cards hasn't been big enough to convince anybody else to start making them.



+1


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 8, 2018)

Neither cfast or xqd are going to go mainstream any time soon. UHS-III SDXC is going to be fast enough for 99% of people, (and UHS-II is fast enough for 98% of people) so the both cfast and xqd are unlikely to come down significantly in price - they'll both remain niche products for the high-end market and priced accordingly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2018)

New memory plants are coming on line which should ease prices later this year. The gigantic server farms are switching to SSD's from spinning drives, and fast memory is in short supply. Don't look for big price drops soon, as soon as prices drop a little, pent up demand will push them up again.


----------



## RGF (Jan 8, 2018)

too bad about high prices. It would be nice if price fell like CF cards


----------

